# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Wgięcie w czaszcze...

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Nazywam sie Piotr i pół roku temu potrąciło mnie auto. Zostałem wyrzucony na kilkanaście metrów i uderzyłem o ziemie, na którzej znajdowała się trawa.
Na początku miałem krwiaka który znajdował się pod skórą na czasce.
Byłem nawet na prześwietleniu sprawdzić czy nie mam pęknietej czaszki bo zostało jakby wgięcie ale byłem z tym u neurologa który powiedział że to pozostałości po krwiaku i to jest bardzo zmylne.
Miałem robiną tomografie i prześwietlenie. Na prześwietleniu wyszło ze nie mam wgniecenia ani żadnych urazów czaszki a na tomografi że to krwiak podskórny.
I po pół roku wróciło mi takie małem wgięcie i nie wiem co to jest.
Myślę że to nie wyleczone stłuczenie które znowu mogło się rozlać bo nie uważałem z głową i uprawiałem sport.
Potrzebuje szybkiej opini specjalisty.
Proszę o szybką pomoc.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## TomaszK

skoro na tomografii wyszło że to krwiak podskórny, to może to być jego skutek, czy owe miejsce boli? podczas nacisku, czy jest przebarwienie? reaguje na ciepło, zimno?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie nie czuje żadnego bulu, ale gdy się pochylam siedze przy biurku to czuje to miejsce.
Czuje po prostu, nie promieniuje, nie jest zaczerwienione. 
I jeżeli mam podać jakieś informacje to prosze pisać.
I jeszcze gdy temperatura skacze w góre lub w duł to czuje  ból głowy .

----------


## TomaszK

temperatura ciała czy otoczenia? czy  ból głowy  nasila się wtedy w tym miejscu? a prześwietlenie było wiarygodne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Temperatura powietrza. I Nie nasila się w miejscu wgięcia tylko trosze niżej czyli na prawej stronie czoła.
Tak prześtlenie było wiarygodne i po prześwietleniu miałem tomografie.
Mam nawet na płycie zapis z tomografi i widać że to krwiak podskórny.

----------

